# to have a hangover



## aniceto

¿Cómo se dice"to have a hangover" he oído estar crudo, si con "o" no "a" pero también he oído "tener una cruda" pero cuál es correcto?

Moderator's note: two threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Rubns

yo creo que sería más correcto decir : "tener resaca" o "tener una resaca"


----------



## Dani

en Chile decimos "tener caña" o "andar con la caña"


----------



## Vicki

En Guatemala dicen "estar de goma"

Vicki


----------



## belén

En Colombia "guayabo", este desdichado mal que agobia a los rumberos!!!


----------



## funnydeal

En México decimos:

"Tengo cruda"  = I have a hangover

"Estoy crudo/a"  = I am (feeling) hungover

Ella está cruda = She is hungover
Él  está crudo  = He is hungover


----------



## natt

en venezuela es "tener una pea"


----------



## el_novato

Ando borracho.
Ando briago.
Ando hasta las chanclas
Ando hasta el culo de pedo  "*very bad word*" 
and another expression


			
				funnydeal said:
			
		

> In México
> 
> Andar jarra
> Estar / anda hasta atrás
> Estar ebrio
> Estar / andar "happy"
> Estar / andar pedo  (bad word)
> Estar / andar hasta las manitas
> Estar / andar hasta las chanclas


----------



## gatitolola

¿¿ to BE a hangover / to HAVE a hangover ??


----------



## Inés06

to have a hangover...
(a piece of advice: drink a lot of water )


----------



## danielfranco

And next day eat "Chilaquiles" for breakfast! (Tortilla cut up in strips, cooked in red or green chilli pepper sauce, topped with fresh cheese). It helps when you have a hangover (cuando tienes la cruda, o estás cruda).
Some of us just keep on drinking...


----------



## oliviaF

Creo que es tener resaca, después de haber bebido alcohol...


----------



## Christopher Holroyd

¿Padecer la resaca?


----------



## Mei

Christopher Holroyd said:
			
		

> ¿Padecer la resaca?


Bueno, yo lo digo igual que Olivia, "tener resaca". Pero seguramente también se utiliza "padecer" al menos yo lo entendería igual.

Mei


----------



## Inés06

Christopher Holroyd said:
			
		

> ¿Padecer la resaca?


Simplemente: tener resaca.


----------



## oliviaF

tener resaca (lo de padecer es más formal y no he oido a nadie que lo use para decir que tiene resaca)


----------



## Inés06

En España: tener resaca
En Méjico: tener la cruda (citando al ilustre danielfranco )

¡Que alguien amplíe la lista, por favor!


----------



## Magdalenaa

gatitolola said:
			
		

> ¿¿ to BE a hangover / to HAVE a hangover ??


Estar de resaca


----------



## piglet

Today I am HUNGOVER/she is hungover etc (to be a hangover is incorrect)
I have a HANGOVER today.. (actually I had a hangover yesterday / i was very hungover!)


----------



## jagarciu

En colombia tener guayabo!!!!


----------



## akinmd03

También en Venezuela, tener un ratón, en Chile, tener la mona, y en América Central, estar de goma. Creo que muchos países tendrán su propia expresión. En cambio en ingles solamente "I'm hungover" or "I have a hangover."


----------



## gatitolola

entonces, se pueden usar los verbos TO BE y TO HAVE indistintamente, no?

pero... como es: con A o sin?? 
(to be hangover/ to be A hangover; to have hangover/to have A hangover)


----------



## danielfranco

Creo que si necesitas decir "have A hangover".
En inglés también hay otra expresión poco amable (bueno, más bien grosera) para la "resaca": *sh*t-faced*. Y esa si se dice definitivamente con el verbo "to be": "I'm so sh*t-faced, dude!"
Hay varias diferentes, también.


----------



## Borderer

You can say: I AM *hungover* (adjectivo) or I HAVE A *hangover *(nombre).

Se puede decir algo *is a hangover* from another era: es algo que perdura en los tiempos modernos.
por ejemplo, cuando copias una carta o email a otra persona, se escribe ccla persona) - que son las iniciales para carbon copy.  This is a *hangover* from the days of typewriters, maquinas de escribir, y el papel carbon que utilizabamos (los viejos!)) para hacer copias.
Espero que me entendeis!


----------



## cirrus

danielfranco said:
			
		

> Creo que si necesitas decir "have A hangover".
> En inglés también hay otra expresión poco amable (bueno, más bien grosera) para la "resaca": *sh*t-faced*. Y esa si se dice definitivamente con el verbo "to be": "I'm so sh*t-faced, dude!"
> Hay varias diferentes, también.


Perdone por incordiar pero en inglés británico to be shitfaced implica estar por las nubes por la cantidad de drogas o alcohol que has tomado. Aún no ha empezado la resaca cuando estás shitfaced/ twatted/ off your head/ off your face.  Cuando por fin amaneces ya estás enguayabado /con resaca.  

In other words only afterwards are you are dehydrated and hungover / have a hangover.  If you want to be polite you could say you have a really bad headache and nausea. 

There are various "cures".  A bath, a fistful of paracetamol can help.  As can endless amounts of orange juice, fizzy water, bacon and eggs...  more than anything else writing off the day and taking the phone off the hook, keeping the curtains closed and sleeping it off work best!


----------



## danielfranco

Ah, Cirrus, you right, you know? Now that I think about it, sh*t-faced is still drunk... Must have been a bit so myself for writing it in here. Apologies.


----------



## Jazztronik

"resaca", "mona", "bajón", ...

By the way, another cure to the hangover is (I learnt this expression a few days ago in this forum) to have a bit of *"hair of the dog (that bit you)" *, in other words, to drink a little more of alcohol. I wouldn't recommend it though.


----------



## cirrus

Jazztronik said:
			
		

> "mona", "bajón", ...
> 
> By the way, another cure to the hangover is (I learnt this expression a few days ago in this forum) to have a bit of *"hair of the dog (that bit you)" *, in other words, to drink a little more of alcohol. I wouldn't recommend it though.



Jazztronik, tengo una pregunta.  Es que a mi "mona" y "bajón" me suenan más bien como un come-down o sea efectos que tienen más que ver con los estragos provocados por drogas y no bebidas.  Y cuando dices estas palabras ¿cómo las ves?


----------



## Jazztronik

bueno, "bajón" sí que se usa más para los efectos posteriores de las drogas, pero al fin y al cabo, el alcohol es casi una droga, jejeje.

En cambio, "mona" lo veo más indicado para la resaca de alcohol. Una expresión muy utilizada es "dormir la mona", que es descansar durante la resaca o después de la borrachera.


----------



## cirrus

Gracias por aclalarlo Jazztronik


----------



## superjules

Hola,
Nadie menciono' el mejor remedio (disponible en Mejico y en el sur de California) : Un plato de 'Menudo" caliente. Eso tambie'n tiene bastante li'quido. Toma con unos Jalapenos. Y una XX o dos. Buen provecho.
saludos
sj


----------



## Mei

Otra: llevar una pájara o estar pájaro porque tienes resaca.

Mei


----------



## lforestier

aniceto said:
			
		

> como se dice"to have a hangover" he oido estar crudo, si con "o" no "a" pero tambien he oido "tener una cruda" pero cual es correcto?


 
En Puerto Rico sería "tener una resaca" 
Lo mejor es una sopa de mariscos o un caldo gallego.

Para borracho, se dice, ademas de borracho, Estar hendido. estar ebrio, estar embriagado.


----------



## Luis Hurtado

Bueno, en Guatemala se dice estoy a verga, estoy chupando, estoy bolo. Ahora lo del dia siguiente: estoy de goma, estoy de cruda, tengo resaca.


----------



## mariente

"tener una resaca"


----------



## Cubanboy

Rubns said:


> yo creo que sería más correcto decir : "tener resaca" o "tener una resaca"


Aquí también le decimos así, o la nota que cogió ayer.

Saludos.


----------



## belushi

en argentina decimos "tener resaca"
ej. tengo una resaca terrible!


----------



## Cuerdo

"estar/tener chuchaqui" en el ecaudor - es una palabra quechua


----------



## rosicler

Borderer said:


> You can say: I AM *hungover* (adjectivo) or I HAVE A *hangover *(nombre).
> 
> Se puede decir algo *is a hangover* from another era: es algo que perdura en los tiempos modernos.
> por ejemplo, cuando copias una carta o email a otra persona, se escribe ccla persona) - que son las iniciales para carbon copy. This is a *hangover* from the days of typewriters, maquinas de escribir, y el papel carbon que utilizabamos (los viejos!)) para hacer copias.
> Espero que me entendeis!


 
¡Perfecta acotación! Esto coincide con un texto en inglés que dice:
"They excuse his bad temper... as *hangovers* from his unhappy childhood"
Saludos


----------



## JoseBon

En Chile también decimos:
Estar con la caña, que hacer referencia al nombre con que se conoce al vaso en que se sirve el vino: CAÑA.


----------



## mrog

in mexico you are crudo/a


----------



## dracercroos

Inés06 said:


> En España: tener resaca
> En Méjico: tener la cruda (citando al ilustre danielfranco )
> 
> ¡Que alguien amplíe la lista, por favor!


 se dice mexico


----------



## valdo

Creo que en Chile se dice "andar con la mona"....

Saludos,


----------

